# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  конфигурация 8.2 !!!

## alexsmir

*бухгалтерия_2.0.9.2 полный  тестовый !!!*
http://uploading.com/files/7dffe636/...F_2.0.9.2.exe/
*торговля_11.0.2.4 полный* *тестовый !!!*
http://uploading.com/files/DVU1NDT8/..._11.0.2.4.exe/
*управление небольшой фирмой 1.0.3.9 полный* *тестовый !!!*
http://uploading.com/files/2mca2ff6/...s_1.0.3.9.exe/
*управление производственным предприятием 1.3.1.1 полный* *тестовый !!!*
http://narod.ru/disk/15299373000/УПП_1_3_1.exe.html

----------


## Коловорот

[QUOTE=alexsmir;29074]*бухгалтерия_2.0.9.2 полный  тестовый !!!*
http://uploading.com/files/7dffe636/...F_2.0.9.2.exe/ 

Это не для конфигурации 8.2. Устанавливается на 8.1 и конвертируется в 8.2, но хваленого нового интерфейса там нет.

----------


## alexsmir

> Это не для конфигурации 8.2. Устанавливается на 8.1 и конвертируется в 8.2, но хваленого нового интерфейса там нет.


дорогой друг претензии не по адресу (куда обращатся надеюсь сами знаете, интернет адрес известен). 
Здесь были выложены конфигурации, которые могут использоваться с платформой 8.2 (правда насчет бух согласен, не проверил), Далее для работы с платформой 8.2 постепенно переводится бух 1.6 (последний релиз выпущен в двух вариантах - для 8.2 и 8.1) УПП следующий релиз вообще переводится на 8.2. Думаю, что скоро 8.1 отмрет, как в свое время 8.0

----------


## Коловорот

> дорогой друг претензии не по адресу (куда обращатся надеюсь сами знаете, интернет адрес известен). 
> Здесь были выложены конфигурации, которые могут использоваться с платформой 8.2 (правда насчет бух согласен, не проверил), Далее для работы с платформой 8.2 постепенно переводится бух 1.6 (последний релиз выпущен в двух вариантах - для 8.2 и 8.1) УПП следующий релиз вообще переводится на 8.2. Думаю, что скоро 8.1 отмрет, как в свое время 8.0


Претензии как раз по адресу. Если Вы выкладываете ссылки на конфигурацию 8.2, то это должны быть ссылки именно на конфигурацию 8.2, которые и устанавливаются на эту платформу.
Надеюсь, Вы понимаете, что значит конфигурация под 8.2 и чем она отличается от конфигурации, способной работать в режиме "совместимости".
Из Ваших конфигураций торговля - 8.2, бухгалтерия - 8.1.
управление небольшой фирмой 1.0.3.9 и управление производственным предприятием 1.3.1.1 не проверял, но на счет УПП предполагаю, что на 99% устанавливается  на 8.1 и работает в режиме "совместимости", по поводу "управление небольшой фирмой 1.0.3.9" предполагаю тоже самое.
Мы здесь не гуманитарии. Нам нужна точность. А качать более 200 Мб просто так,  - это потеря времени и Ваше неуважение к людям.
Под платформу 8.2 есть бухгалтерия КОРП, другой пока не знаю. Поправьте, если ошибаюсь.

----------


## alexsmir

> Из Ваших конфигураций торговля - 8.2, бухгалтерия - 8.1.
> управление небольшой фирмой 1.0.3.9 и управление производственным предприятием 1.3.1.1 не проверял, но на счет УПП предполагаю, что на 99% устанавливается  на 8.1 и работает в режиме "совместимости", по поводу "управление небольшой фирмой 1.0.3.9" предполагаю тоже самое.
> Мы здесь не гуманитарии. Нам нужна точность. А качать более 200 Мб просто так,  - это потеря времени и Ваше неуважение к людям.
> Под платформу 8.2 есть бухгалтерия КОРП, другой пока не знаю. Поправьте, если ошибаюсь.


три оставшиеся кофигурации: управление небольшой фирмой, управление торговлей и УПП (как заявлено в ReadMe.txt предназначены для работы *с 8.2 сразу!!!*), нашел новый релиз управления небольшой фирмой 1.0.3.19 (выложу позже). А вот бух 1.6, бух КОРП 2.0.8 и УПП 1.2 они выпускаются в двух вариантах под 8.1 и 8.2 (так, что в них функционала и быть не может). Поэтому я и посоветовал, в случае если вас не устраивает функционал  2,3 и 4, выложенных релизах, обращаться к издателю. Так что претензии не по адресу.

----------


## kws

*alexsmir*, 
*Коловорот*, 

Приводите данные из "реад ми", что бы было меньше вопросов насчет совместимости

----------


## Коловорот

> *alexsmir*, 
> *Коловорот*, 
> Приводите данные из "реад ми", что бы было меньше вопросов насчет совместимости


*smallbusiness - версия 1.0.3 Бета-версия.* 1С:Управление небольшой фирмой 8. Бета-версия работает на платформе "1С:Предприятие 8.2".
Порядок установки платформы и конфигураций описывается в документации к платформе
"1С:Предприятие 8.2".

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия".
Версия 2.0.9* 
Важная информация
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Внимание!
Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена 
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.1 не ниже 8.1.14.

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8 КОРП
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП".
Версия 2.0.8*
Важная информация
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Внимание!
Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия КОРП" предназначена 
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2 не ниже 8.2.9.

*1С:Предприятие 8 Управление торговлей
Конфигурация "Управление торговлей", редакция 11.0 версия 11.0.2.*
Ознакомительная версия.
Текущая версия конфигурации "Управление торговлей" предназначена для
использования с версией платформы "1С:Предприятие", начиная с 8.2.9.260.

*1С:Бухгалтерия 8
Конфигурация "Бухгалтерия предприятия", редакция 1.6
Версия 1.6.20*
Важная информация
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Внимание!
Текущая версия конфигурации "Бухгалтерия предприятия" предназначена
для использования с версией системы 1С:Предприятие 8.2

----------


## alexsmir

*управление небольшой фирмой релиз 1.0.3.19* 
размер 17.2 Мб

----------


## 2wanted2

Нельзя ли перезалить все конфигурации в Letitbit. Заранее благодарен

----------


## Tolkovateli

Автору респект и уважуха, всем кто гонит читайте на сайте 1С

----------


## alex_vag

К слову - 1с НЕ выпускает НЕЗАКОНЧЕННЫХ/недоделанных релизов. Не парте моцк релиз УПП от 1.26 уже РАБОЧИЙ. 1.3.1.1 и тем более.

_Добавлено через 3 минуты 3 секунды_
ВСЕМ кто свято верит что релиз тестовый - почитайте внииимательно описание. К релизу. Если мнение не изменилось - читайте снова.

----------


## acern311

> *управление небольшой фирмой релиз 1.0.3.19* 
> размер 17.2 Мб


Еща раз огромное спасибо!!!
А счет фактуру так и не сделали нового образца! не хотят пускать в массы! Хотя конфигурация очень удачная.

----------


## alexsmir

> ВСЕМ кто свято верит что релиз тестовый - почитайте внииимательно описание. К релизу. Если мнение не изменилось - читайте снова.


Вот мнение фирмы 1С:
Предварительные тестовые релизы конфигураций предоставляются партнерам фирмы "1С" и пользователям системы программ 1С:Предприятие для тестирования, предварительного ознакомления с новыми возможностями конфигураций, исправлениями ошибок, для апробации работы новых релизов на реальных данных.
Использование предварительного релиза для автоматизации реальных задач предприятия может выполняться только в отдельных случаях по решению пользователя, совместно с партнером, поддерживающим внедрение.

на ее сайте написано: Управление производственным предприятием. Версия 1.3.1.1. Тестовая
выход планируется 1.3.1  	11.12.2009   	

не согласны Вы с ним, да ради бога, использовать или нет это ваше решение и потом вы можете в случае чего выйти из ситуации, но рядом другие находятся, которые благодаря советам делают а потом sos, для примера:
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showpost.php...postcount=1121

----------


## sbsv

Огромное спасибо за труд!

----------


## alex_vag

> на ее сайте написано:


Ваша правда.. Жаль тока, что в описании к релизу (Readme.txt) этого не было. Там ни слова что конфа тестовая. Это меня и сбило с толку !
Конфигурация "Документооборот" например сразу обозначенна как тестовая.

----------

